# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  Transmog (Corrupted Ashbringer)

## Dredss

I've seen a few people lately who have the Corrupted Ashbringer transmogged. Just wondering is this still possible if you find someone who has the weapon and then use the transmog bug? thanks

----------


## MomoGunz

Yeah, i got mine a week ago

----------


## Augury13

> Yeah, i got mine a week ago


Can you give me their skype or something? would love to get that..

----------


## ashe122

I can transmog it Horde side US. add my skype ashe1415 to discuss details.

----------


## ace197

LF ally side eu for trasmog it

----------


## Erikrsson

Do they ban you or something for using that method to mog it?

----------


## ace197

i dont think so

----------


## Mashadow

im looking for allaince side corupted ashbringer transmog aswell ! add my Btag Mashadow#2856 will tip you with a nice pet !

----------


## Bäär

Looking for Horde EU. Can offer you 7 pieces of warrior T3, 4 pieces of rogue T3 or a pet in exchange!

----------


## BlacK_ner0

Looking for Horde EU

----------


## Ebah

looking for US, preferably alliance. does this trick still work?

----------


## Recoiled

LF Someone to Xmog on US Horde (Bloodlust battlegroup)

----------


## Nyuelol

LF Horde EU

send me Pm for BattleTag

----------


## ImogenOC

Does this trick still work? o.o It sounds awesome, the sword is amazing looking...

----------


## Bäär

Guess it does. Still looking EU Horde

----------


## farmerr

LF someone to transmog it on EU-Horde.
Send me pm for battletag. i can offer u all Warrior elite pvp sets or maybe something else u want.

----------


## morpher47

Looking for someone on US-Horde to do this for my Paladin. My Btag is Hamanis#1718 and I can craft one of the two engineering pets for payment for those off server.

----------


## JomGod

Lf someone with Rogue t3 on EU Alliance.

----------


## Dredss

Still looking for someone EU-Alliance side, PM me if you can and we can discuss

----------


## markons

What's a transmog bug?

----------


## Zombiez

> What's a transmog bug?


the bug where u both enter any dungeon farm a weapon when it dorps, he takes it transmog it and then trades it with you cause the item still has the 2 hours trade blue exception

PS: wont work on BoE so dont do it on a BoE item

----------


## Thomja

What? this item only drops in the old naxx? Unobtainable.

----------


## Zombiez

> What? this item only drops in the old naxx? Unobtainable.


yes the one helping you should have it from back in the days where it was available

----------


## Doomedis

Is it still working ? friend of mine told me that it isnt working no longer on same realm (from same to same realm) and i need to be on different realm for that xmog glitch, anyone know it better ?

----------


## brazarth

> Is it still working ? friend of mine told me that it isnt working no longer on same realm (from same to same realm) and i need to be on different realm for that xmog glitch, anyone know it better ?


to work has to be different battle group

----------


## Thomja

> yes the one helping you should have it from back in the days where it was available


Well but you can't transmog using someone elses items...

----------


## Bäär

Yes, you can. Thats what the bug is about. Run Instance with guy who has xmog u want, some item from instance drops, guy with xmog takes it, mogs it, and trades it to you since 2h trade thing. Grats, you got his mog on your wep

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

This is a great exploit and all, but i feel that its somewhat useless unless they run a raid or something with you that gives relevant gear. Cause xmogging a 2h sword from a lvl 28 dungeon or something is pointless, as you will never REALLY use that sword.

----------


## Zombiez

yes but u dont know, maybe something glitches in the system in future expansions and it lands u the real item instead of transmog thats what i tell my self

----------


## Zombiez

at the start of this mog exploit a paladin actually got a gm to send him the real item 

by lying to him that he got hacked and the guy deleted all his items and when the account was rolled back the item

didnt appear ... and as a proof he showed him the transmog 

the gm sent the item to the guy ....

maybe in 2 to 3 expansions u get to do the same thing  :Smile:  

if not well then i have mine as my logout gear set

----------


## joost138

LF someone on EU-Alliance to transmog it, I can offer gold  :Smile:  Add me on my battletag: Drone#2521 or PM me!

----------


## Danielito986

deleted message

----------


## callea

LF someone to do it on EU Alliance. Can offer 50-60 dollars for it. My Battlegroup is "Cruelty/Crueldad" PM me for battletag!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ashbringeriback

PM me for more info I can do it on EU horde.
Willing to xfr to alliance as well.

----------


## liffe

just tryed the tmog exploit its not working for me... its goes off when accept on trade

EDIT: or maybe i do it wrong:P could some on tell in a PM how to do it? :Smile:

----------


## snowmaster20

Looking for EU Horde!

----------


## callea

> just tryed the tmog exploit its not working for me... its goes off when accept on trade
> 
> EDIT: or maybe i do it wrong:P could some on tell in a PM how to do it?



tried it works 100% send email to this dude [email protected] 

Very friendly + trustworthy. I did have some doubt at first but it turned out he's an awesome and legit fella!

----------


## berryman13

> tried it works 100% send email to this dude [email protected] 
> 
> Very friendly + trustworthy. I did have some doubt at first but it turned out he's an awesome and legit fella!


Don't trust this dude.

----------


## Eriksin

Anyone on EU-Horde?

----------


## Chocoqt

Can someone with the sword contact me, i will tip with a pet  :Smile:

----------


## karlsversson12

*I am selling the corrupted ashbringer transmogrification service on both horde and alliance.
Have every tier 3 set.
naxxramas/za/zg 60/70 offset items aswel.
Frost sets from naxx available too.

Skype: sluaghthenoble*

----------


## XeroNite

Anyone still have Us Horde side? Would love to get it on my warrior

----------


## TCKrispy

LF xmog on US-Horde.

PM info/offer

Thanks

----------


## callea

> Don't trust this dude.


Why should people not trust me or the trader?

http://puu.sh/81Y5y.jpg I got the transmog on my Warrior, death knight AND Paladin.

DK: http://puu.sh/81Y9d.jpg

Pala: http://puu.sh/81YbT.jpg

The trader/seller is legit.

----------


## FRAGSTEALER

Look for somebody who can transmog an Alliance-EU
please send me private message!
I would pay for it

----------


## Ionar

Looking for somebody on EU-Horde. My battlegroup is "Cruelty-Crueldad". Ask for Ionar#2118 (ionar#211 :Cool: .

----------


## LordeX.de

I have the ashbringer on blackrock horde (eu server). Accepting payment (gold only on blackrock eu).

----------


## MoNkpro

Looking EU Horde.
Send me Pm for BattleTag or Skype.

----------


## FRAGSTEALER

Still looking for ashbringer transmog on EU-Alliance! write me a pm please!

----------


## Azsde

Looking for Ashbringer Alliance EU aswell.

----------


## FRAGSTEALER

still looking..

----------


## Nucleara321

Selling ashbringer transmogs on EU. (also have other Naxxramas items: Icebane helmet, Death's bargin(shield) and Widows Remorse (mace) )

Price is 12k gold per transmog. Payable to Outland-EU alliance OR Stormscale-EU horde.

Add me ingame: Paradox#2981

----------


## nitr0x11

Looking for Horde EU - Pay real money

----------


## xtase2007

have you guys even tried this? i think it was patched. i just tried to trade some blues and as soon as i trade it transmog disappears.

----------


## pashy

Looking for Ashbringer on eu horde. Pay in gold or pet on server you want ! pm me, Thanks!

----------


## Nucleara321

> have you guys even tried this? i think it was patched. i just tried to trade some blues and as soon as i trade it transmog disappears.


It still works, just not to same battlegroup people. if u want to do to someone on your server you need a middleman thats not on your BATTLEGROUP.

----------


## Gumbeq

Got ashbringer, Shrouds of Dominion (cloak), full icebane frost resist set (beside helmet). Message me for additional information.

----------


## stefmao

looking for ashbringer (eu horde) ,can pay on twilight's hammer (horde eu) or Al'akir (horde eu)

(can offer 7/9 warrior tier 3 set without wrist + ring )

----------


## jonnystyles

> It still works, just not to same battlegroup people. if u want to do to someone on your server you need a middleman thats not on your BATTLEGROUP.


Ok this may seem like a silly question but... If i get someone to mog me a corrupted ashbringer on say a lvl 25 2h can i then transmog another weapon to look like the ashbringer? Or is the mog'ed item only for walking around with and not for use on my most current PvP weapon?

thanks in advance

----------


## Kreitz1003

> Ok this may seem like a silly question but... If i get someone to mog me a corrupted ashbringer on say a lvl 25 2h can i then transmog another weapon to look like the ashbringer? Or is the mog'ed item only for walking around with and not for use on my most current PvP weapon?
> 
> thanks in advance


The latter.
It would be awesome if having the transmog on a weapon "unlocked" it to use on other weapons, but unfortunately it's only for the weapon(s) that already have the ashbringer xmog on them.

----------


## VersaGER

LF Horde EU

send me Pm for BattleTag

----------


## Grose

Also looking for this on US Horde, have t3 Dreadnought Shoulders, Helm, Legs, and Gloves to swap or pretty much any plate set piece/weapon available post Wotlk.

Pm me with your battletag, thanks  :Big Grin:

----------

